# Layed back mellow pup? Does it mean anything?



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

My pup is just about 5 months and is so mellow it's scary LOL! She is very healthy, has a great appetite, and is doing great with basic obedience. Does this give an insight on how she will be as an adult? She loves to just curl up and sleep next to you. Now don't get me wrong she plays and likes to do the puppy zoomies here and there :woof: but she is just so darn good and mellow I have never had a pup/dog like her.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

it means your [email protected] luck that's what it mean lol but no if she is healthy don't worry about it she may just be a layed back dog, count your blessings and roll with the punches


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

I agree!! Your sooo lucky, I'm jealous!!!! lol


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

My Ashes is 9 months old as of yesterday and is extremely laidback! lol And I'm happy for it lol less mischief lol she loves other ppl she doesn't mind other dogs and cats doesn't mean it won't change but as of now she has never showed an aggression not even a growl toward anyone or any other dog. She has her hyper moments but overall she's chill so it is possible your dog maybe be calmer then others.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL! Well that's good news for me. She came to me already house broken to. As the last pup in the litter and being with the breeder for the past 16 weeks of her life. She would go outside all the time with the parents and her two older brothers from another litter to do potty with them. She caught on quick learning from the older dogs. Her only problem is because she was with the breeders for so long she lacks social skills but we are working on that with a trainer and lots of socializing. She has come out of her shell ten fold already


----------



## geo fishtown (Dec 11, 2010)

My girl has always been that way.if she is in the house she is sleeping on her love seat.but say the word walk or ball its on.


----------

